# I have no words for how my friction disk is worn



## Cutter70 (12 mo ago)

My friction disk is 2 years old; it was used alot this winter.But the gremlins have obviously infiltrated my machine, and I have no understanding how a factory disk can wear like this? The previous one wore at an angle, but how would this wear in a "stepped" fashion? When I ziptie the traction handle, the plate seems to make full contact with the disk. There was no slippage at all this winter. Can someone explain this? I can't.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

your plate does not look smooth run your fingers across it and see how it feels
did the old disk get worn to metal?
i have same machine 921037 with the bigger engine 414cc it is wearing perfect about 30% left


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

you need to resurface or replace the platter before replacing the friction disk.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Exactly what they said.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

That almost seems to have been manufactured with that deformity ... There is usually a seam running down the center from the way there made ... I wonder if that disc should have been rejected prior to leaving the factory?

I have no before pictures of how it was when it was new. I have seen on some discs where each half was not symmetrical, but not to that degree.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Make sure when you change gears you come to a fill stop, then shift.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

I have never seen a friction disc wear the rubber with a ridge like that before. I have seen them wear at an angle or begin chunking, but never wear an edge into the rubber like that.
I would think disc is defective or you have a damaged drive plate. Is it possible that some other part is contacting the disc and wearing the rubber like that?
The drive plate seems to have excessive rubber build up on it as well.


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

Cutter70 said:


> My friction disk is 2 years old; it was used alot this winter.But the gremlins have obviously infiltrated my machine, and I have no understanding how a factory disk can wear like this? The previous one wore at an angle, but how would this wear in a "stepped" fashion? When I ziptie the traction handle, the plate seems to make full contact with the disk. There was no slippage at all this winter. Can someone explain this? I can't.
> View attachment 194256


I looked at my old pics of the rubber tired friction wheel on my Platinum. The profile when new is rounded, as shown in following pic:









However the following pics seem to show a factory flaw which is similar but not nearly as bad as yours.















I never noticed the apparent damage to these friction wheels until I started looking at them now. The wheels did even out the wear. I would think that you can continue using it until worn out because you are not experiencing traction problems and the part is not likely warranted.


----------



## Cutter70 (12 mo ago)

Town said:


> I looked at my old pics of the rubber tired friction wheel on my Platinum. The profile when new is rounded, as shown in following pic:
> 
> View attachment 194259
> 
> ...



I just called my dealer, and I am going to try what someone on this site had suggested last year...Town, I believe. I ordered a new Hex shaft with spline (# 04149500 ). In his explanation he, or someone he knew, replaced the shaft, due to the fact that the shaft end that goes into the bearing by the Autoturn was worn/defective, and had a smaller circumference...just enough to slant the friction disk while in use. The price isn't horrible, about $ 55 and change, and if it save my disks, it'll pay for itself in the long run.Right now, I buy disks 2 at a time.


----------



## Cutter70 (12 mo ago)

1132le said:


> your plate does not look smooth run your fingers across it and see how it feels
> did the old disk get worn to metal?
> i have same machine 921037 with the bigger engine 414cc it is wearing perfect about 30% left


 Since new, my platter has always had a bit of a "grain" to it, and after checking several other Ariens, it is identical.I always questioned that as well, as my Murry ( Craftsmen) had a totally glass smooth plate on it. I always stop before I shift, so thats not it. When I replace my hex shaft, I am going to put a non OEM friction disk on it. I watch alot of Donyboy 73 videos, and he suggests the Oregon disks, as he says they are a better disk, and they last alot longer. I'll give it a try.


----------



## Cutter70 (12 mo ago)

Oneacer said:


> That almost seems to have been manufactured with that deformity ... There is usually a seam running down the center from the way there made ... I wonder if that disc should have been rejected prior to leaving the factory?
> 
> I have no before pictures of how it was when it was new. I have seen on some discs where each half was not symmetrical, but not to that degree.


 Looking at it, I think it must have been a factory reject that made it through, as I cannot see, for the life of me, how it could wear perfectly in half like that. Poor rubber on one side? My other disks always wore at an angle, but how could it possibly wear like that? Here is a pic of the new disk,installed in 2019 (3 years....I though it was 2) and a level to prove the disk sits plumb.


----------



## Cutter70 (12 mo ago)

1132le said:


> your plate does not look smooth run your fingers across it and see how it feels
> did the old disk get worn to metal?
> i have same machine 921037 with the bigger engine 414cc it is wearing perfect about 30% left


No, I caught it in time,thankfully. But with this machine eating disks like it does, I now check mid-way through the winter, just to be sure. The platter has a rougher grain to it, but metal has never touched it. The rest of the machine is awesome.


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

Cutter70 said:


> I just called my dealer, and I am going to try what someone on this site had suggested last year...Town, I believe. I ordered a new Hex shaft with spline (# 04149500 ). In his explanation he, or someone he knew, replaced the shaft, due to the fact that the shaft end that goes into the bearing by the Autoturn was worn/defective, and had a smaller circumference...just enough to slant the friction disk while in use. The price isn't horrible, about $ 55 and change, and if it save my disks, it'll pay for itself in the long run.Right now, I buy disks 2 at a time.


Yes i posted that info. The disc has performed perfectly since. The bearings are not a tight fit on the shaft, new or old so they seem to wear out the shaft. So i side loaded the bearings with a washer and no problem since. I was not thinking that to be your problem.

Good luck.


----------



## 2AriensGuy (11 mo ago)

As others have said, it be the spot on the shaft directly under the friction wheel that is worn, or a bearing that the drive platter is on . Regardless, something is worn and flexing that's causing your issue. 

Keep us posted please. Good luck with the fix.


----------



## ChrisJ (Nov 27, 2014)

The disc needs to be square to the platter when the drive is engaged. It doesn't matter if it's plumb.... Although I guess you could check it that way as long as the platter is level when you do it.

I would use a square my self. Make sure it's not rocking when you engage it due to slop etc.


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

Doesn't seem possible but it appears very likely that the wear on the wheel is caused by this ridge on the platter. Is it possible the wheel can travel that far to the right? -------------->


----------



## Cutter70 (12 mo ago)

deezlfan said:


> Doesn't seem possible but it appears very likely that the wear on the wheel is caused by this ridge on the platter. Is it possible the wheel can travel that far to the right? -------------->
> 
> View attachment 194293


Good Point, but I did check that, and found it impossible for the friction disk to travel to the edge. As well, you would see a black tracking mark by the edge, and that is not visible in pics, or by sight. I really don't know what to think, and would appreciate any information anyone could offer.


----------



## Cutter70 (12 mo ago)

Town said:


> Yes i posted that info. The disc has performed perfectly since. The bearings are not a tight fit on the shaft, new or old so they seem to wear out the shaft. So i side loaded the bearings with a washer and no problem since. I was not thinking that to be your problem.
> 
> Good luck.


Thanks Town, I think I am going to need it.


----------



## Cutter70 (12 mo ago)

ChrisJ said:


> The disc needs to be square to the platter when the drive is engaged. It doesn't matter if it's plumb.... Although I guess you could check it that way as long as the platter is level when you do it.
> 
> I would use a square my self. Make sure it's not rocking when you engage it due to slop etc.


Good point, will try a square tomorrow. See what happens.


----------



## Cutter70 (12 mo ago)

Town said:


> Yes i posted that info. The disc has performed perfectly since. The bearings are not a tight fit on the shaft, new or old so they seem to wear out the shaft. So i side loaded the bearings with a washer and no problem since. I was not thinking that to be your problem.
> 
> Good luck.


Hey Town....being that you seem to have some knowledge of my issue, I would appreciate any help you could offer. I am mechanically inclined, but this one has me baffled. I understand the disc wearing at an angle, but not "stepped" like this.


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

Cutter70 said:


> Hey Town....being that you seem to have some knowledge of my issue, I would appreciate any help you could offer. I am mechanically inclined, but this one has me baffled. I understand the disc wearing at an angle, but not "stepped" like this.


I cannot see how the rubber could wear like that. My first response shows the tires with similar but less advanced step in my tire. So i think it a factory defect. The tire will wear down to be level with the low half. Since you have good traction now just keep using it as is. When you get a new wheel then check it carefully to ensure there are no imperfections.


----------



## 2AriensGuy (11 mo ago)

This guy has a ton of great Ariens snowblower repair videos. I know this isn't your problem but at about minute 2:15, he has a simple fix for older worn blowers. The drive platter may be crooked due to wear. His fix sure is cheap and gets the drive platter back to the proper angle. 






Hope this helps until you can actually find what is worn.


----------



## Cutter70 (12 mo ago)

2AriensGuy said:


> This guy has a ton of great Ariens snowblower repair videos. I know this isn't your problem but at about minute 2:15, he has a simple fix for older worn blowers. The drive platter may be crooked due to wear. His fix sure is cheap and gets the drive platter back to the proper angle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 2AriensGuy (11 mo ago)

So today, while at the John Deere/Ariens dealer & looking up parts for my blower, I we came upon the traction drive wheel pully/ drive platter. It looked like there was a bearing in there but when we zoomed in and looked it up, it is only available as one unit, can't get the bearing separately. $98 for the whole unit. Like I said, this is for my blower, yours may be different but probably not. Just thought I would give you the heads up. Sorry.


----------



## captainrob1 (Dec 16, 2018)

Ziggy65 said:


> I have never seen a friction disc wear the rubber with a ridge like that before. I have seen them wear at an angle or begin chunking, but never wear an edge into the rubber like that.
> I would think disc is defective or you have a damaged drive plate. Is it possible that some other part is contacting the disc and wearing the rubber like that?
> The drive plate seems to have excessive rubber build up on it as well.


When I bought my Platnium 24 SHO in 2015 the rubber ring fell completely off the disc the first time I went to use it….I just scratched my head…It was replaced under warranty the next day and fine ever since….


----------



## kozal01 (10 mo ago)

I had this happen to my Platinum 30 when I adjusted the shifter linkage too far. It pushed the drive disc too close to the center of the drive plate where the rotation is essentially zero and it wore half of the disc as yours is shown.


----------



## EntropyKnower (Aug 27, 2021)

kozal01 said:


> I had this happen to my Platinum 30 when I adjusted the shifter linkage too far. It pushed the drive disc too close to the center of the drive plate where the rotation is essentially zero and it wore half of the disc as yours is shown.


There was a somewhat similar problem in a thread while back, the apparent cause also being that the shift mechanism was out of alignment and the rubber was coming down on or near the center of the rotating platter: Chunking friction wheel

The patterns of the damage are different, but both patterns are asymmetric.


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

I know how my friction disk has worn


----------



## rceme (18 d ago)

I blow 3 paved driveways and the sidewalks in our neighborhood. I have gone through 5 disks in 4 yrs. The first one lasted almost 2 years. The replacements haven't made it through a season. When I questioned the dealer, he told me it was abuse. I have an Ingersoll Rand that we use at the cottage to blow out trails and paths to cabins and trailers. I have replaced the drive disk only twice in over 15 years. it get used by everyone at the location. I took this one out once to clean around my trailer, and the drive disk went. So I didn't do it any more. Ariens refuses to accept any responsibility for the poor quality parts.


----------



## EntropyKnower (Aug 27, 2021)

rceme said:


> I blow 3 paved driveways and the sidewalks in our neighborhood. I have gone through 5 disks in 4 yrs. The first one lasted almost 2 years. The replacements haven't made it through a season. When I questioned the dealer, he told me it was abuse. I have an Ingersoll Rand that we use at the cottage to blow out trails and paths to cabins and trailers. I have replaced the drive disk only twice in over 15 years. it get used by everyone at the location. I took this one out once to clean around my trailer, and the drive disk went. So I didn't do it any more. Ariens refuses to accept any responsibility for the poor quality parts.


Have you checked the adjustment of where (on the diameter of the platter) the rubber contacts the platter?


----------



## rceme (18 d ago)

EntropyKnower said:


> Have you checked the adjustment of where (on the diameter of the platter) the rubber contacts the platter?


This unit is being serviced by the dealership where I purchased. I take to them for all maintenance as they are supposed to be trained technicians. I check the adjustments after each use to make sure everything is in sync. It is a product of poor parts and the inability of the dealership to recognize the problem and make better decisions on behalf of the customer.


----------

